# Pink toe Goliath Versus Goliath Bird eater?



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

There is a store near me that has both so am going to have a look at them hopefully friday.

Goliath pink toe is £28.99 unsexed 4inches approx.

Goliath Bird eater is £100 again unsexed but they think its a girl. 6inches


Advice please on which one is the better option am finding it hard to choose between the 2 I have done the reading and have everything for the new arrival and know that I will fall in love with both of them. I really want a female but cant get one anywhere so gonna bite the bullet on that one. Decisions Decisions?????

Can anyone help me with which one is the better one to go for the price is not an issue here I am after the better tarantula of the two.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

The one at £100, is it a T.Blondi?


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

i think that pink toe goliath is a good price, dont they go for like 80quid +


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> i think that pink toe goliath is a good price, dont they go for like 80quid +


Not to my knowledge? If its Lasiodora parahybana, then theyre normally quite cheap, seen slings about for £1


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

That's the problem with common names. The goliath pink toe is probably an avic of some sort.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

"Goliath Pink Toe"... Is that a T.apophysis, an Avicularia sp. "Amazonica" or what?

T.apophysis "accepted" common name is actually Pinkfoot Goliath.

Lasiodora parahybana does not have Goliath in its name either, it's just Brazilian Salmon Pink.


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

Goliath pink toe = _Avicularia braunshauseni_, a stunning Avic that reaches upto 7 inch legspan. Once thought to be the largest of the Avics until other species were found that grew to similar or larger legspan. That price sounds ok to me for an unsexed juvenile


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Prolly a little steep for a blondi if it's unsexed (though it is from a shop I suppose - I would confirm sex first though). If the other is an apophysis, then I want to know where the shop is 'cos that is a good price! But more than likely the Avic as many of you have pointed out.

It seems to be swings and roundabouts with Theraphosa's. One minute they are everywhere, next you can't get 'em for love nor money. I remember getting blondi's (about 2") from South Coast Exotics for about £25 six years ago. If only now...............


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

simon m said:


> prolly a little steep for a blondi if it's unsexed (though it is from a shop i suppose - i would confirm sex first though). If the other is an apophysis, then i want to know where the shop is 'cos that is a good price! But more than likely the avic as many of you have pointed out.
> 
> It seems to be swings and roundabouts with theraphosa's. One minute they are everywhere, next you can't get 'em for love nor money. *i remember getting blondi's (about 2") from south coast exotics for about £25 six years ago. If only now*...............


give o_o


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Simon M said:


> I remember getting blondi's (about 2") from South Coast Exotics for about £25 six years ago. If only now...............


I remember getting a 1 and a half inch blondi from Kempton a few years back for a tenner.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

The Goliath Pink Toe will in all probability be the Avic as said . I can't see a Pink Footed Goliath going for £28.99 esp from a shop .


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> I remember getting a 1 and a half inch blondi from Kempton a few years back for a tenner.


Crossing my fingers it'll happen this year 

...for me, that is.


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

South Coast Exotics i would never buy anything from them again bought a T blondi from there that cost me £110 and it was DOA but these things happen. But the way they packed it was F:censor:KING rubbish stuck it in a curry pot with prob 1 sheet of bog roll in a box with newspaper in it. It got battered in the pot its legs where knackered bleeding just a mess. So sent that back and found out in my local pet shop in newport they had 1 for £85 :2thumb:


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

This is quite a reputable shop been around for a few year it just says pink toe goliath not pink footed goliath. The t blondi they are 90% its a female but it has not had a molt yet so they cannot tell. I cant get hold of a female T blondi I can get one nearer christmas for 60 unfortunately I want one now and they said they cant rely on the shipment coming in. Anyways been to have a look and both are stunning so having a week to make our decision and going to get it next sat. I was under the impression that the pink toe Goliath was the second largest spider in the world from what I have read on the net.

In saying that we did look at a few eye catchers. I think he got his heart set on the blondi but a for that price I would want a female specially knowing I can get a female for 60 nearer christmas. I will phone up tomorrow and find out if the technical name for the pink toe so am not buying the wrong spider,

Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

spudsgirl said:


> I was under the impression that the pink toe Goliath was the second largest spider in the world from what I have read on the net.


I think you're getting the Pink Foot Goliath (one of the 3 largest T's) and the Goliath Pink Foot (medium/large Arboreal) mixed up .

This is why people generally prefer the scientific name .


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> I think you're getting the Pink Foot Goliath (one of the 3 largest T's) and the Goliath Pink Foot (medium/large Arboreal) mixed up .
> 
> This is why people generally prefer the scientific name .


Should be Pink Foot Goliath (_Theraphosa apophysis_) and Goliath Pink-Toe (_Avicularia braunshauseni). _There is a BIG difference. This is why we all advocate the use of scientific names.

One is considered "amongst the top 3 largest spiders in the world" (_the_ T.apophysis (_Pink foot Goliath_) - _some claim it's larger than _T.blondi_, some claim their_ L.parahybana_ is larger_) the other is a pinktoe arboreal spider that happens to grow larger than a standard pinktoe. There's no way an _A.braunshauseni_ is going to win "worlds biggest spider".

If you're after a Goliath species, either get the _T.blondi_ or make your way to Kempton Racecourse on October 17th with £3 entry fee and pick up a _T.blondi, T.apophysis_ and/or _L.parahybana_.

As a sidetrack question, when did it officially get placed into the genus _Theraphosa_? I remember a time when _Theraphosa apophysis_ was _Pseudotheraphosa apophysis_...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

spudsgirl said:


> This is quite a reputable shop been around for a few year it just says pink toe goliath not pink footed goliath. The t blondi they are 90% its a female but it has not had a molt yet so they cannot tell. I cant get hold of a female T blondi I can get one nearer christmas for 60 unfortunately I want one now and they said they cant rely on the shipment coming in. Anyways been to have a look and both are stunning so having a week to make our decision and going to get it next sat. I was under the impression that the pink toe Goliath was the second largest spider in the world from what I have read on the net.
> 
> In saying that we did look at a few eye catchers. I think he got his heart set on the blondi but a for that price I would want a female specially knowing I can get a female for 60 nearer christmas. I will phone up tomorrow and find out if the technical name for the pink toe so am not buying the wrong spider,
> 
> Thanks guys for your help.


Did you see the "pink toe goliath" when you went to the shop?

Did it look like this?
http://www.bighairyspiders.com/pix/braunshauseni4.jpg

or more like this?
http://rwglobal.com/~krittersandfins/tipe/pictures/Theraphosa_apophysis_8_foto.jpg

If it was blackish and very fluffy, then it's an Avicularia of some kind (maybe A. braunshauseni aka goliath pink toe) and it's not the one you're after. Avics live in trees.

If it was brown, quite bulky and almost velvety looking, then it's more likely to have been Theraphosa apophysis (pinkfoot goliath), but for £28, I doubt that.


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Went to see it and it is the braunshauseni. Both looked lovely quite like the pink toe as it was different, but either way we going back on saturday they had loads of T's in store. We were drueling :mf_dribble: well our lad more than me lol even 7inch leg span is quite a size he is a sod like me other half he liked the mexican red knee as well, I know whatever he decides he will cherish he talks to Marius our salmon pink like its his best mate. Though he still hasnt handled it yet as it keeps running off and god is he fast. He has kept the molt in a tub in the kitchen which puts the :censor: up me every time I walk in and forget its there. Ooooooh decisions decisions, After talking about it though he said he would rather buy a T.Blondi sling if he was gonna go for that species as he could watch it grow and would be far cheaper than spending £100 on an unsexed one as he put it he could buy 2 or 3 different species for that price :gasp: so we might come back with more than we went out to get yet.

Anything to keep the other half happy:flrt: 

Is there any other T's that are the larger species we could look see if they have one in apart from the ones mentioned but as said we do want to watch it so would like a T that wont hide away. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Take a look at my sig . Great species , not quite up to goliath size but supposedly able to top 8" . Good feeders , hardy and quite calm but can be a bit flicky .


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

If the shop is as good as you say, they will know the scientific names. AQsk them what they are, then you will be able to make a better choice. However, at 6inch and not confirmed female, the blondi is a bit over priced imo.


----------

